# Melanotan-ll....



## TwisT (Jan 17, 2011)

had to edit... sorry boys.

-T


----------



## toothache (Jan 17, 2011)

My experience with melanotan II is that I have to get sun or tanning bed.  I have very fair skin and have never had a tan before melanotan.  I would always burn.  I've tried taking melanotan without any sun at all and all it did was make my moles darker.  

So you don't get any sun at all and you're still turning brown?  What's your skin type like?  Do you tan easy anyways?


----------



## TwisT (Jan 17, 2011)

Correct, no sun, no tanning. I'm very light skinned... im German. I never tan, I only burn haha. This stuff works wonders for skin types like mine, I cant wait to see what it does in conjunction with tanning beds!

-T



toothache said:


> My experience with melanotan II is that I have to get sun or tanning bed.  I have very fair skin and have never had a tan before melanotan.  I would always burn.  I've tried taking melanotan without any sun at all and all it did was make my moles darker.
> 
> So you don't get any sun at all and you're still turning brown?  What's your skin type like?  Do you tan easy anyways?


----------



## Myosin10 (Jan 17, 2011)

Stuff works great! The increase in libido is crazy. So much so that I like MT1 instead. Although MT2 gives women an increase in libido as well, so if your woman wants to get tan get her some MT2.

I have had good results with a maintenance dose at 500mcg 1x a week or even 1x every 2 weeks. the tan takes a long time to fade.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 17, 2011)

I got no libido enhancement, and dont like they way it makes freckles and moles darken.


----------



## Retlaw (Jan 17, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> I got no libido enhancement, and dont like they way it makes freckles and moles darken.




 to bad capt, Im sporting a san tropez tan, constant boner, and beating bitches off me everyday. Thanks T !

Anyone want to see my tan line ?? haha


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 17, 2011)

Retlaw said:


> to bad capt, Im sporting a san tropez tan, constant boner, and beating bitches off me everyday. Thanks T !
> 
> Anyone want to see my tan line ?? haha


 
I got a 9 month summer, a gallon of gears and cialias, sporting a 9.5"er . .  no sympathy required


----------



## Retlaw (Jan 17, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> I got a 9 month summer, a gallon of gears and cialias, sporting a 9.5"er . .  no sympathy required



When are you inviting me to come hang with you ?  Ill teach you how its done East coast style, its fucking 8 degrees F, here bro, my 9, is shriveled up to a 2, soon to freeze off and break, help a old ganster, Big em out !  promise no gay shit !


----------



## TwisT (Jan 17, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> I got no libido enhancement, and dont like they way it makes freckles and moles darken.



Hmm that's odd with MT-2.... I'm getting the random boners every day and so have all the users of my MT2. Maybe try adding PT-141 with you MT-2.... or try a new MT-2 source....



Retlaw said:


> to bad capt, Im sporting a san tropez tan, constant boner, and beating bitches off me everyday. Thanks T !



Anytime bro 

-T


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 17, 2011)

. . . such a whore T


----------



## TwisT (Jan 17, 2011)

Only when momma capt calls 

-T


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 17, 2011)

TwisT said:


> Only when momma capt calls
> 
> -T


 
my mum's dead you arsehat


----------



## TwisT (Jan 17, 2011)

Your gf? your bf that wears a wig to satisfy you?

-T



theCaptn' said:


> my mum's dead you arsehat


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 17, 2011)

TwisT said:


> Your gf? your bf that wears a wig to satisfy you?
> 
> -T


 
You can have my BF, just note he suffers a prolapsed rectum


----------



## TwisT (Jan 17, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> You can have my BF, just note he suffers a prolapsed rectum



God knows its not from your little pencil 

-T


----------



## TwisT (Jan 18, 2011)

My face and head seem to be getting the darkest, and then the rest of my body follows.... pretty cool.

-T


----------



## sirmattiep (Jan 19, 2011)

Tan all naturallllll baby! Use the rays of the sun light, maybe its easy for me to say with 80 degree weather in the middle of winter haha.


----------



## TwisT (Jan 19, 2011)

sirmattiep said:


> Tan all naturallllll baby! Use the rays of the sun light, maybe its easy for me to say with 80 degree weather in the middle of winter haha.



Try living up north 

-T


----------



## TwisT (Jan 19, 2011)

Running a new Melanotan-ll combo special in my store... PM me!



2x 10mg Melanotan-ll $69.99 save 20$
3x 10mg Melanotan-ll $109.99 save 30$ 
4x 10mg Melanotan-ll Buy 3 get 1 FREE (4 for $134.99)


-T


----------



## Fail (Jan 20, 2011)

toothache said:


> My experience with melanotan II is that I have to get sun or tanning bed.  I have very fair skin and have never had a tan before melanotan.  I would always burn.  I've tried taking melanotan without any sun at all and all it did was make my moles darker.
> 
> So you don't get any sun at all and you're still turning brown?  What's your skin type like?  Do you tan easy anyways?



I am fair skinned and have been using MT-II intermittently for years.  4th year in I was able to utilize melanotan II for a sunless tan.  Starting out my skin required UV to tan.  MT-II therapy only gets easier given you are a candidate and desire the results.  Good stuff.  Melanotan One comes in handy when the peripheral effects are not wanted - however results are 1/10th that of MT-II


----------



## Myosin10 (Jan 20, 2011)

Ya im not a fan of the crazy libido surge with MT2 its like it hurts unless I get down to business! Although I love give my woman the stuff! 


I started getting moles on my face that I didnt see before. Pretty crazy but they did fade after a few weeks. Also I like to hit the tanning bed to increase the effects but you gotta be careful because I noticed you can turn an orange color from going tanning too often.


----------



## TwisT (Jan 20, 2011)

Wow, 4 years use..... Id love to see some before and afters!

-T



Fail said:


> I am fair skinned and have been using MT-II intermittently for years.  4th year in I was able to utilize melanotan II for a sunless tan.  Starting out my skin required UV to tan.  MT-II therapy only gets easier given you are a candidate and desire the results.  Good stuff.  Melanotan One comes in handy when the peripheral effects are not wanted - however results are 1/10th that of MT-II


----------



## TwisT (Jan 25, 2011)

up


----------



## carli (Jan 25, 2011)

i was taking it myself for about 2 months last summer an only went away at xmas with the cold an lack of sunbed, got a cracking tan off it aswell. defo going to take it again before this summer


----------



## irish_2003 (Jan 25, 2011)

although i've not used any of Twists mtii or products yet, i will say that one of the pleasant sides from mt-ii peptide is the uncontrollable boners........

for the ladies also mt-ii is known as the "barbie" drug in the female fitness competitor circles....they get the color, the fat burner effect, and they also get the libido boost


----------



## TwisT (Jan 25, 2011)

Im trying to convince my girl to take it 

-T


----------



## Lordsks (Jan 25, 2011)

I still have a tan from taking MT II 5 months ago. It starting turning my beard black! Aside from the nausea problems I like it.


----------



## Ravager (Mar 16, 2011)

Hows the tan now T?


----------



## TwisT (Mar 16, 2011)

Ravager said:


> Hows the tan now T?



I just did a 3 day maintenance @.5mg ED and still I am getting comments on how tan I am... its still very very dark. This tan lasts for a long time..

-T


----------



## SloppyJ (Mar 16, 2011)

2 weeks into .5mg ED and im probably the tannest I am at the peak of summer. I've had ZERO problems with nausea. And I still have another vial left. I'm extremely fair skinned btw. 

Extreme Peptide's Melanotan II is G2G in my book.


----------



## Ravager (Mar 16, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> 2 weeks into .5mg ED and im probably the tannest I am at the peak of summer. I've had ZERO problems with nausea. And I still have another vial left. I'm extremely fair skinned btw.
> 
> Extreme Peptide's Melanotan II is G2G in my book.



Have you been exposed to UV (Tanning Beds, or SUN) or just injecting?


----------



## pitbullguy0101 (Mar 16, 2011)

do you inject or take liquid clen?


----------



## big bad daddy (Mar 16, 2011)

how is it taken?


----------



## SloppyJ (Mar 16, 2011)

Ravager said:


> Have you been exposed to UV (Tanning Beds, or SUN) or just injecting?


 

Nope. No tanning beds for SloppyJ. I got some sun last weekend when it was nice outside and just that little bit really set me off.

It's administered via Sub-Q shot.


----------



## keith1569 (Mar 16, 2011)

How long did you lay out for?  Can I you post the doseing schedule you used?

Thanks


----------



## prop01 (Mar 16, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> It's administered via Sub-Q shot.


 

Well , that answered my question  also . With out doing a search ... can someone explain a Sub- Q shot and what size pin and where it goes ??

I have heard mostly good things about this product . Except for freckles and the penis turning black ..but not the size change to go with it .

Are there  good dosing instructions with this product , as I understand those that take .0xx5 mg ? every other day have less negative sides ???


----------



## pitbullguy0101 (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## Retlaw (Mar 17, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> 2 weeks into .5mg ED and im probably the tannest I am at the peak of summer. I've had ZERO problems with nausea. And I still have another vial left. I'm extremely fair skinned btw.
> 
> Extreme Peptide's Melanotan II is G2G in my book.




how did u mix it ??


----------



## keith1569 (Mar 17, 2011)

shoot..i have a wedding to be at in 4 weeks..i may give it a try!


----------



## SloppyJ (Mar 17, 2011)

Okay everyone's running around like chickens with their heads cut off in here. I'll lay it out for yall. 

Once you get the Melanotan II you must reconstitute it with Bac water. The water must be ordered from a different supplier because it's not legal to sell here. I stored the Melanotan in the fridge until the bac. water and pins showed up. I got 29g x .5" 1ml slin pins. 

I grabbed one vial out of the fridge and got the bac. water. I swabbed both vials with alcohol pads and drew up 2ml of bac. water. CAREFULLY shoot the bac water down the SIDE of the vial and place back in the fridge. Don't touch the Melanotan with the pin and dont shake it around. It will do its own thing. I waited one day and started use. My dose was .5mg right before bed every night. The way i reconstituted it, 10 units or .1ml equaled out to .5mg. My girl told me today that I need to slow down cause my face is looking like a black guy's. It's not really, but it's pretty dark considering how pale I normally am. 



PS. I'm not explaining sub-q shots. If you don't know, just youtube it. They are painless and simple.


----------



## David Fasnacht (Mar 17, 2011)

is that a .5mg a day or a .5 mcg a day? micro gram or gram the vials are 10 milagrams so every other day you are doing a gram that sounds like a prety expensive tan if thats correct?


----------



## Ravager (Mar 17, 2011)

You have a black dick now? lol ???


----------



## cutright (Mar 17, 2011)

Ravager said:


> You have a black dick now? lol ???



Lmao... How long does the tan last after use? Same as a normal tan?


----------



## SloppyJ (Mar 17, 2011)

David Fasnacht said:


> is that a .5mg a day or a .5 mcg a day? micro gram or gram the vials are 10 milagrams so every other day you are doing a gram that sounds like a prety expensive tan if thats correct?


 
Not really. I imagine I can stretch these two vials out for a while. You do .5MG per day until you reach your desired tan. Then do .5MG to 1MG per week after that to maintain. 




Ravager said:


> You have a black dick now? lol ???


 
No. Ask your GF! 



cutright said:


> Lmao... How long does the tan last after use? Same as a normal tan?


 
Supposedly it's the exact same as a normal tan. But you run a dose to maintain your desired darkness. 


Damn I should get some comission off this! Wink WINK!


----------



## TwisT (Mar 17, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> Supposedly it's the exact same as a normal tan. But you run a dose to maintain your desired darkness.
> 
> 
> Damn I should get some comission off this! Wink WINK!



It lasts *much* longer, I still have mine from over 2 months ago... its insane. Even someone tonight was asking me where I go tanning haha.

And yes, you should haha thanks for laying it out and saving me some time. Kudos!

-T


----------



## keith1569 (Mar 17, 2011)

damn my wife spends $50 a month on tanning beds ha! she needs this shit instead lol..shes addicted to the beds though..


----------



## SloppyJ (Mar 18, 2011)

TwisT said:


> It lasts *much* longer, I still have mine from over 2 months ago... its insane. Even someone tonight was asking me where I go tanning haha.
> 
> And yes, you should haha thanks for laying it out and saving me some time. Kudos!
> 
> -T


 

People have been asking me and instead of saying "I don't", I just say "The Gym". That's my go-to answer anyway. 

You know my birthday is coming up Twist, you should get me something for helping out....


I don't mind helping these guys. I had all the same questions and someone had to help me.


----------



## TwisT (Mar 18, 2011)

I can get you a wee bitty discount and a lap dance birthday boy 

-T



SloppyJ said:


> People have been asking me and instead of saying "I don't", I just say "The Gym". That's my go-to answer anyway.
> 
> You know my birthday is coming up Twist, you should get me something for helping out....
> 
> ...


----------



## keith1569 (Mar 18, 2011)

lol Sloppy


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 18, 2011)

just be warned it makes your freckles and moles noticably darker - this is as permanent as the tan itself. I got them on my face and head - people will notice, in sloppy's case they just register it as further AIDs-related lesions 

Too much can make you feel nausious, and I'll be damned if Ive ever had the cialias-like effect!


----------



## keith1569 (Mar 18, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> just be warned it makes your freckles and moles noticably darker - this is as permanent as the tan itself. I got them on my face and head - people will notice, in sloppy's case they just register it as further AIDs-related lesions
> 
> Too much can make you feel nausious, and I'll be damned if Ive ever had the cialias-like effect!




good to know..what dose did you start at or run captn?


----------



## OfficerFarva (Mar 18, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> just be warned it makes your freckles and moles noticably darker - this is as permanent as the tan itself. I got them on my face and head - people will notice, in sloppy's case they just register it as further AIDs-related lesions
> 
> Too much can make you feel nausious, and I'll be damned if Ive ever had the cialias-like effect!



So do they eventually return to their normal color once you discontinue use?


----------



## Ravager (Mar 18, 2011)

Sloppy wait till summertime man, you may become super dark!!! If you're dark without thet sun, imagine what you'll look like then...


----------



## TwisT (Mar 18, 2011)

Mostly all of the ones on my face went away... I have a very small one on my finger that is still there

-T



OfficerFarva said:


> So do they eventually return to their normal color once you discontinue use?


----------



## CURLS (Mar 18, 2011)

Any sides after the 4 years of use?


----------



## Vlad5 (Mar 18, 2011)

Hey Twist, So you highly recommend Extreme Pep's MT2?  I have used for about 2 years now and my original supplier (xxxxxx) is no longer.  I have tried a couple other suppliers with less than stellar results.  I need a new rliable, high purity supplier.  The purity should be 99+.  What do you recommend. Thanks bud!


----------



## TwisT (Mar 18, 2011)

Haha yes, EP is good to go buddy... I wouldn't work for them if they wernt!!! 

-T



Vlad5 said:


> Hey Twist, So you highly recommend Extreme Peps's MT2?  I have used for about 2 years now and my original supplier (xxxxx) is no longer.  I have tried a couple other suppliers with less than stellar results.  I need a new rliable, high purity supplier.  The purity should be 99+.  What do you recommend. Thanks bud!


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 19, 2011)

keith1569 said:


> good to know..what dose did you start at or run captn?


 
small, 100mcg ED for a week to frontload, then 100-200mcg EW for maintenence.



OfficerFarva said:


> So do they eventually return to their normal color once you discontinue use?


 
Mostly. About 95% - like TwisT I got the odd one which is still darker.


----------



## keith1569 (Mar 19, 2011)

thanks for the info man


----------



## Ravager (Mar 19, 2011)

How is this pronounced?

Mela-notan?


----------



## prop01 (Mar 19, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> yall.
> 
> Once you get the Melanotan II you must reconstitute it with Bac water. The water must be ordered from a different supplier because it's not legal to sell here.
> 
> ...


----------



## prop01 (Mar 20, 2011)

I have seen threads on where to buy Bac water before many times but did not pay attention because I never thought it would apply to me . My pin source does not carry this . I would like to buy my pins from the same source as the Bac water if possible . 
Please PM me if anyone knows of a reliable proven source .
Thank you .


----------



## SFW (Mar 20, 2011)

> I have seen threads on where to buy Bac water before many times but did not pay attention because I never thought it would apply to me . My pin source does not carry this . I would like to buy my pins from the same source as the Bac water if possible .
> Please PM me if anyone knows of a reliable proven source .
> Thank you .


Walmart carries it i believe. Last time i was there i noticed BAC on aisle 9, accross from the ancillaries and pct aides. If you dont see it there just ask the cashier because they might have it behind the counter.


----------



## SloppyJo (Mar 24, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> sloppy's case they just register it as further AIDs-related lesions


 
You told me you were clean! 


And as for bac water...go to cheapinz.


----------



## CURLS (Mar 26, 2011)

they have bac - no I am not a rep
Welcome to Southern Research - Melanotan II


----------



## Ruturaj (Mar 27, 2011)

hey sir got my melanotan 2
will use it before my competition


----------



## CURLS (Mar 28, 2011)

Ruturaj said:


> hey sir got my melanotan 2
> will use it before my competition


 

let us know how it goes


----------

